# Take the State quiz



## QuickSilver (Nov 29, 2015)

I scored 92%

http://www.zimbio.com/trivia/YeKaJg...gn=Fcbk-ZM-US-Desktop-Games-Capital-Challenge


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 29, 2015)

I got 90%.  I scrambled the Carolinas.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 29, 2015)

96%


----------



## imp (Nov 29, 2015)

92%. Missed Salem, OR. There is, in fact, a Salem in almost every state.   imp


----------



## Lon (Nov 29, 2015)

100% for me


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 29, 2015)

62% for me as a rank outsider.


----------



## Ina (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm not talking about it.  :badgirl::badgirl:fff:


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 29, 2015)

100%, mostly because you didn't have to know it was the *capital* city.  Had it been reversed, I'd have missed PA, TN, and MN.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 29, 2015)

98%.  Missed one because I answered too quickly.


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2015)

98%.  I guess I DO remember something from elementary school.


----------



## oldman (Nov 30, 2015)

100%.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2015)

oldman said:


> 100%.



You've probably been to most, if not all of them,no?


----------



## Pookie (Dec 1, 2015)

Wooooooooo!!

FINAL SCORE: 100%
Someone paid attention in school. Perfect work, you champion.


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> You've probably been to most, if not all of them,no?



I never counted the states until you asked this question. I have flown to 39 different states between flying for Air Wisconsin and United. I have been to another 6 on my own for pleasure for a total of 45 states. I did not count the states that I flew over. I have my favorites for different reasons. To pick a number one would be impossible.


----------



## IKE (Dec 1, 2015)

I guess I'd better not hit the road.......I wouldn't know where in the heck I was.

Only 89%.


----------

